# What dewormer is safe for pregnant does?



## GoatCrazy01

I know Safeguard isn't okay for pregnant does, but are there any other ones I should avoid? 

Thank You!


----------



## SalteyLove

What type of worms does the goat have?

Safeguard is fine for pregnant does, Valbazen is not. Several others are not as well.

Safeguard is sometimes not the most effective dewormer but it depends no what you are treating. If you use it, give it at 3-4 times the amount on the goat dosage on the label and give it 3 days straight.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

I'm not sure but her coat looks really rough, we always have worm problems with our animals (due to our land is pure clay & wet), and I haven't wormed in a while. I don't use just Safeguard, but I was thinking of using a combination of Ivermectin and Safeguard.


----------



## odieclark

Following:ram:


----------



## SalteyLove

Does she have clumpy poop? What is her FAMACHA score? Any worm segments in her poop?

I like using Safeguard & Ivermectin together and they both still work in my area. But don't use Ivomec Plus if she is pregnant.

It's a good option for pregnancy, I would just want some more confirmation that parasites are the cause of the rough coat before deworming during pregnancy as it is tough on their bodies no matter which chemical dewormer you use. Rough coats can be caused by lice and mineral deficiencies too!

If you do Safeguard & Ivermectin, I would do 3 days of Safeguard at 3-4 times the goat label dosage, then on day 4 give the injectable ivermectin orally (I use 1mL per 30 lbs, the dosing recommendations vary wildly.) And THEN repeat the whole 4 day sequence again in 14 days or so to catch the next hatch. Meanwhile make sure she is not eating off the ground or grazing really short pasture.


----------



## odieclark

*Doe worming coat issues*



SalteyLove said:


> Does she have clumpy poop? What is her FAMACHA score? Any worm segments in her poop?
> 
> I like using Safeguard & Ivermectin together and they both still work in my area. But don't use Ivomec Plus if she is pregnant.
> 
> It's a good option for pregnancy, I would just want some more confirmation that parasites are the cause of the rough coat before deworming during pregnancy as it is tough on their bodies no matter which chemical dewormer you use. Rough coats can be caused by lice and mineral deficiencies too!
> 
> If you do Safeguard & Ivermectin, I would do 3 days of Safeguard at 3-4 times the goat label dosage, then on day 4 give the injectable ivermectin orally (I use 1mL per 30 lbs, the dosing recommendations vary wildly.) And THEN repeat the whole 4 day sequence again in 14 days or so to catch the next hatch. Meanwhile make sure she is not eating off the ground or grazing really short pasture.


Agree with observations, and would question the coat with mites or fleas, as we experienced that as well!

Also, minerals may be lacking! Copper was huge for us! Photo of our doe "Brownie", (if the loaded correctly) are of her back before giving copper and after. The difference copper made on this brown goat is amazing to me!


----------



## GoatCrazy01

No, she doesn't have clumpy poop. I'll check her famacha score in a few hours when I do chores. She has free choice Goat Mineral (by Kent feeds) and gets Kelp everyday. I'll see about posting a picture later. ThanK You for the dosing information


----------



## wndngrvr

Learning to do fecal testing and it is really a big help. I learned from fiascofarm.com and had my vet check out a couple of my tests. I have since learned that I personally think that worming can be very overdone. This year I checked after birthings and only had two out of 10 that I wormed. I no longer worm 10 days later unless I see eggs in the sample. Even with a pretty clean sample I recheck it a week or so later to be sure. This has been working well for us for the last couple of years and will hopefully stay that way.


----------



## bornagain62511

I use the following below. the owner of Fir Meadow LLC, Kat Drovdahl, is a master herbalist and has used these for many years to keep her goats very healthy. She also uses daily with her goats, Kop-Sel and Better Daze, and thorvin kelp for mineral/vitamin supplements and no other mineral mixes needed in addition to those to keep your goats healthy. I use all of the above for deworming and for mineral/vitamin supplements for all my goats, including pregnant does. Kat said it is perfectly safe for pregnant animals and that it would take massive doses of wormwood (one of the ingredients in Dworm A) to cause any problems whatsoever in pregnant does.

http://www.firmeadowllc.com/store/p91/Herb_Mix_DWorm_A_%E2%84%A2_16_oz_%28parasites%2C_mycoplasma%29.html

http://www.firmeadowllc.com/store/p..._Diarrhea_Barberpole_Ulcer_support_16_oz.html


----------



## toth boer goats

Very good advice by all.


----------



## GoatCrazy01

I really want to do my own fecal testing and I've been reading about how to do it. Unfortunately, we just don't have the extra money right now to get a microscope. As soon as we can, we will. I have tried the Dworm A & GI Soother (also used the Better Daze before) but it is difficult for me to keep up on it, and using it, one doe still had hookworms. (Found them via fecal). I'm thinking maybe they need copper, and that is why their coats look funny. I will try to get some pics ASAP. Thank You!


----------



## odieclark

Copper is said to help eliminate some worms! Plus, they are more healthy and the fur looks amazing! I posted a before and after pic on a goat and it is most impressive! Before copper and after!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I totally agree with giving copper bolus. That stuff has done amazing things in my herd. It prevents parasites, anemia, turns the coat smooth and shiny and promotes to general health and production.


----------



## bornagain62511

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I totally agree with giving copper bolus. That stuff has done amazing things in my herd. It prevents parasites, anemia, turns the coat smooth and shiny and promotes to general health and production.


what brand and dosage do you all recommend for copper boluses for goats?

thanks!


----------



## odieclark

Yeah! Copper is important, and needs may vary by farm abd and feed/mineral/copper and v variations in soil within the region you raise your animals-maps of soil content are available online, and also soil can be tested locally...

But copper we have used is the copasure. Others are likely fine as well. 2 or 4 grams. 2for smaller and 4 for larger goats and adults. Follow the directions for goats weight and how the goat looks... a few forums online have some good suggestions. 


Check onderut the photo I posted above of the goat without copper and after copper! It is striking!


----------



## odieclark

*Copper*

This is the kind we have used, but others are likely fine also!


----------



## odieclark

Sorry it won't upload! But we ordered from Jeffers, copasure. Now only 2gram available. I think valley vet also sells them!


----------



## GoatCrazy01

Yes, that is amazing! Thank You for the recommendation, I will check it out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

bornagain62511 said:


> what brand and dosage do you all recommend for copper boluses for goats?
> 
> thanks!


Copasure. Don't get Santa Cruz, they are known for animal cruelty and abuse.

Dose depends on how deficient they are. I'd start with four grams per goat every 3-4 months and go from there.


----------



## odieclark

So, I have continued to read about copper use, and when to start it on Kids as well...how much is too much and all...but, know how badly we have needed it at our farm and found this link.:type:

Please share what you think if you view it/read it?

This is one of the MOST strong proponents, other than those on the Goat spot forum, as standing behind Copper as essential! :fireworks:

http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articles/feeding/feedingmanagement.pdf

On Page 10, the reference that goats can tolerate very high levels of copper and actually thrive from it in weight gain and also lower parasites. States they can take high levels of copper, as high as 100 grams a day? :?

And what age is safe or appropriate to give copper bolus to goat kids? :type:


----------



## SalteyLove

That article suggests copper bolusing as early as 2-4 weeks of age in kids! I'm wondering if the transition to milk digestion to an active rumen would hinder or enhance the slow copper release of COWP boluses. I haven't given a bolus to a kid that young... I probably would wait until 40 lbs when I can use the pre-made 2 gram boluses without hesitation.


----------

